# will monte carlo grow in gravel substrate?



## aubie98 (Apr 22, 2017)

thinking of updating tank to injected co2, but worried my novice substrate choice of gravel might be a hindrance. 

if monte carlo isn't a good choice, are there any good carpeting plants that can handle a gravel substrate? I would estimate the gravel is ~2-3 mm in diameter.


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

DHG may do okay. If you are doing a rescape though, it maybe wouldn't hurt to change out the substrate, it can be a pain though. I would only do this if you plan to change up the entire scape.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Monte Carlo and pearlweed will only grow straight up in gravel substrate 2-3mm size. They simply cannot root the gravel like they need to. I tried and failed with both in my gravel substrate 60 gallon. However in my 20 gallon both are spreading very well in my bdbs substrate. So this weekend I am swapping out my gravel for bdbs in my 60. Will be a huge task but has been on my too do list and finally going to do it. If you want any good carpeting plants I suggest you do the same. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

